# Clocks went forward...



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Just in case you're wondering why the computer tells you it's nine o'clock, but your brain says it's eight o' clock, the clocks went forward an hour last night


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Just in case you're wondering why the computer tells you it's nine o'clock, but your brain says it's eight o' clock, the clocks went forward an hour last night


the computer went forward, my phone did - the TV did

& although I hadn't forgotten I have to admit I wasn't sure if they had or not - until I checked the only 'wind up' clock in the house.... & it's an hour behind


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

This is the worst one especially tonight trying to get the boy to bed on time...


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Out here we are on W.E.S.T. Western European Summer Time


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Out here we are on W.E.S.T. Western European Summer Time


so what's the time there, then?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> so what's the time there, then?


11 36 hours


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> 11 36 hours


so an hour behind us then 

the same time as the UK :confused2:

British Summer Time..................


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> so an hour behind us then
> 
> the same time as the UK :confused2:
> 
> British Summer Time..................


Irish Summer Time, call it what you will but here it is WEST, same as the Faroes


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Irish Summer Time, call it what you will but here it is WEST, same as the Faroes


 whatevertime it is I bet you have better weather than us today ...

we're on high risk for fires even though it's cloudy & grey today

tomorrow will be sunny & windy - bringing us back on to extreme risk 

not as scary as earthquakes though - how's that going?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> whatevertime it is I bet you have better weather than us today ...
> 
> we're on high risk for fires even though it's cloudy & grey today
> 
> ...



Sunny and hot here, re tremors, just in the last minute or two I felt another, this has not yet finished, the locals have not experience anything like this in living memory.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Sunny and hot here, re tremors, just in the last minute or two I felt another, this has not yet finished, the locals have not experience anything like this in living memory.


What are your feelings about this Hepa? Interest? Excitement? Concern? Fear?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

jimenato said:


> What are your feelings about this Hepa? Interest? Excitement? Concern? Fear?


Well, it is reported that the one at Noon our time was a 4.9 on the richter scale. I think all those that were of a nervous disposition have long gone. One gets used to the shaking and we are a fair way from the epicentre, I suppose I am apprehensive, we are venturing into the unknown, who knows what will happen next.

This time the publicity is low key and it has not affected the Easter tourists.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Well, it is reported that the one at Noon our time was a 4.9 on the richter scale. I think all those that were of a nervous disposition have long gone. One gets used to the shaking and we are a fair way from the epicentre, I suppose I am apprehensive, we are venturing into the unknown, who knows what will happen next.
> 
> This time the publicity is low key and it has not affected the Easter tourists.


What is the main concern - what is the bad thing that might happen? 

Is it a huge earthquake with people being killed in collapsing buildings or perhaps the sudden emergence of a volcano? 

In ether case do you think that the people-who-know know enough to warn the public in advance of any real danger and take precautionary measures in sufficient time?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> In ether case do you think that the people-who-know know enough to warn the public in advance of any real danger and take precautionary measures in sufficient time?


Uhhmmm...
Scientists still cannot predict earthquakes sufficiently well to be able to warn people. This from an article by the National Geographic


> Scientists first turned to seismology as a predictive tool, hoping to find patterns of foreshocks that might indicate that a fault is about to slip. But nobody has been able to reliably distinguish between the waves of energy that herald a great earthquake and harmless rumblings.
> Seismologists just can't give a simple yes or no answer to the question of whether we're about to have a large earthquake, said Thomas Jordan*,* director of the University of Southern California's Southern California Earthquake Center at a meeting of the American Geophysical Union (AGU) in San Francisco in December.


Therefore what may happen or _*has*_ happened, is that scientists are pressured to predict, governments evacuate people just in case and then everyone complains 'cos nothing really happened OR no one is evacuated, people _*are*_ injured and killed and everyone complains!!
Full article here
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2013/01/04-earthquakees-defy-prediction-efforts/


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

jimenato said:


> What is the main concern - what is the bad thing that might happen?
> 
> Is it a huge earthquake with people being killed in collapsing buildings or perhaps the sudden emergence of a volcano?
> 
> In ether case do you think that the people-who-know know enough to warn the public in advance of any real danger and take precautionary measures in sufficient time?



We just do not know, the scientists of the last series of events are no longer speculating, having been severely criticized last time.

The magma in on the move out in the Atlantic to the west of the island at a depth of 18 to 20 kilometros, is that too deep for an eruption, taking into account the water pressure above. 

Nobody knows, or if they do the are not saying. Last time the emergency services were here on a big scale, a ferry was based here, sites were tented up for evacuation, a mobile telephone exchange arrived, we were all advised to pack a case, I purchased a laptop.

The worst case scenario is that the ferries stop running and we run out of beer.:fingerscrossed:

Seriously though this is the year of the four yearly La Bajada, the population is set to quadruple in July, what is now sparely populated will be heaving, a volcano and La Bajada, all police leave is already cancelled, who knows?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Last year 6 Italian scientists were jailed for not getting it right. You can hardly blame them for saying nowt can you?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Don't forget there is a big difference between an earthquake caused by tectonic plates sliding past each other and a volcanic eruption caused by magma bursting through the earth's crust or where two plates are moving apart.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> Don't forget there is a big difference between an earthquake caused by tectonic plates sliding past each other and a volcanic eruption caused by magma bursting through the earth's crust or where two plates are moving apart.


I am a scientist and Baldi is absolutely correct. Scientists are not soothsayers, and the science of plate tectonics, discovered in the 70's (yes 1970s) remains a very new science and not one open to speculation and prediction, sadly.


----------



## chrisinspain (Mar 31, 2013)

I didn't remember the clocks changing until somebody rang my mobile this morning and woke me up. I looked at the phone and told them I would be with them within the hour, I was an hour late getting to them!


----------

